# Dauphin Island surf?



## StoneBear (Oct 16, 2019)

Hey folks,
I'm getting to get a quick gulf trip in to heading to DI. What should I be throwing for pomp?


----------



## RacFocus (Jun 22, 2019)

Can’t speak directly to DI, but my pompano luck has been overwhelmingly in favor of Fishbites. Flea and shrimp flavored. Had 1 on fresh dead shrimp and a couple on fresh sand fleas.


----------



## StoneBear (Oct 16, 2019)

RacFocus, thanks for the reply. I went out last Thursday morning and used some fish bites and got one nice kingfish. I threw some other stuff but the water was so flat I didn't expect to catch much. The better half and I went for a walk on the beach Friday morning (getting ready to head home). A fellow was surf fishing and using fish bites. I talked to him for a while and he was hooking up pretty good with them.


----------



## RacFocus (Jun 22, 2019)

I got nothing but junk fish and baby sharks this weekend. Didn’t matter what bait I threw.


----------



## Drundel (Jul 1, 2020)

My family is headed out there in mid August. My elderly mother likes family vacations, but her idea is to read books on the beach in a quiet area and go out to eat.

I'm an experienced trout/red lure fishermen from Texas. Will there be trout/reds in the surf or bay side around the island? If so, will my same topwaters/soft plastics work in DI?

I've already read about pompano fishing and have looked at youtube videos. Seems pretty simple, buy the rigs, buy some fish bites and hope for clear water. Is it worth trying it there?

Any tips or tricks, I'd appreciate it.

Brad


----------



## StoneBear (Oct 16, 2019)

Drundel said:


> My family is headed out there in mid August. My elderly mother likes family vacations, but her idea is to read books on the beach in a quiet area and go out to eat.
> 
> I'm an experienced trout/red lure fishermen from Texas. Will there be trout/reds in the surf or bay side around the island? If so, will my same topwaters/soft plastics work in DI?
> 
> ...


Brad, I didn't have much luck when I visited a few weeks ago. I only fished a few hours. I fished there a few years back in November and caught some nice redfish out of the surf on Mullett chunk bait. I fished just east of the fishing pier on the gulf Side not the basin side. There also used to be a nice hole near Raphael Simms st but I didn't check it this time. There is a live bait shop just behind the sandwich shop near the ferry. You can also get good fresh or frozen bail at Jemison's bait and tackle on DI parkway. I've seen people wade fishing in the bay over near there using popping corks. I've caught reds over there with a popping cork and shrimp from Bayside Park. Stone


----------



## Drundel (Jul 1, 2020)

StoneBear said:


> Brad, I didn't have much luck when I visited a few weeks ago. I only fished a few hours. I fished there a few years back in November and caught some nice redfish out of the surf on Mullett chunk bait. I fished just east of the fishing pier on the gulf Side not the basin side. There also used to be a nice hole near Raphael Simms st but I didn't check it this time. There is a live bait shop just behind the sandwich shop near the ferry. You can also get good fresh or frozen bail at Jemison's bait and tackle on DI parkway. I've seen people wade fishing in the bay over near there using popping corks. I've caught reds over there with a popping cork and shrimp from Bayside Park. Stone


Great, thanks for the info. I didn't think about a popping cork, but I'll add that to the packing list.


----------



## Drundel (Jul 1, 2020)

We are leaving Saturday for DI. Any recent reports on what's been working? Our surf has been flat here in Galveston and the trout were full of small shrimp.


----------



## StoneBear (Oct 16, 2019)

Most up to date info for Mobile bay and DI -
https://alabamasaltwaterfishingreport.libsyn.com/


----------



## Drundel (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks for the link. Never would have thought about a diamond jig in the surf.


----------



## StoneBear (Oct 16, 2019)

I never would of thought of burning it back in! I love their show and only found it this year.


----------

